# Painting on PVC



## llapoma (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure where to post this, but does anyone have any ideas on what kind of paint will adhere to gloves that are dipped in PVC? They're those anti-corrosive gloves that are textured at the bottom but smooth & shiny at the top. I'm making a severed arm out of one and since they're coated in a plasticy finish spray paint won't work. Heading into production week tomorrow and this is the third one I've made so far. Any help would be great.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 17, 2010)

regular latex paint? Maybe not sure.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 17, 2010)

Regular latex paint will not hold up at all. A few different manufacturers make spray paint that is especially designed for plastics. You may want to take a trip to your favorite Lowe's Depot / preferred hardware store and see if they have it in the color you are looking for.

~Dave


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 17, 2010)

Krylon spray paint or maybe Design Masters floral spray paint. Parasol would be best but it is very expensive. You could also use latex rubber to coat the glove in a more skinlike base then tone it with anything.


----------

